# i have 427 acres i want to lease



## jpb31 (May 10, 2011)

need a few responsible guys to lease from me 427 acres in randolph county hunting rights only 10.70 per acre thined pines and lots of hardwood swamp if interested please contact me first come first serve   jpb31@verizon.net


----------



## easbell (May 10, 2011)

where is it located?


----------



## jpb31 (May 10, 2011)

randolph county ga. in the brooksville area


----------



## bullit (May 10, 2011)

emailed questions


----------

